# Amplificador de 10w con transistores



## isai perdomo (Abr 11, 2012)

hola me gustaria que me ayudaran con un proyecto .. necesito un amplificador minimo de 10w que este diseñado solamente con transistores( y otros componentes sensillos) ya que este es unos de los requisitos de este proyecto..que no lleven circuitos integrados Grasias


----------



## yopo2012 (Abr 11, 2012)

que tal este apli es de tan solo 3 transistor y se alimenta con 24 voltios 
acá esta la fajina http://freecircuits.org/2011/04/simple-class-a-power-amplifier/

después me cuentas si te sirvió desde Uruguay yopo


----------



## Libardo M (Abr 11, 2012)

yopo2012 dijo:


> que tal este apli es de tan solo 3 transistor y se alimenta con 24 voltios
> acá esta la fajina http://freecircuits.org/2011/04/simple-class-a-power-amplifier/
> 
> después me cuentas si te sirvió desde Uruguay yopo


 

Muy bueno, pero y los valores de los componentes????


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 12, 2012)

esa pagina tiene una proteccion Spam y  la reformaron tienes que darle radar y por Email te manda lo valores les comento esta pagina antes no era asi


----------

